# Still Recruiting! Boolder's Goat - Munchkin d20



## Rayex (May 28, 2004)

Wanted!​​

Six heroic heroes are needed on a quest to find the 
Ultimate Ultimate-Something in the 
Caves of Doom and Horrible Death.
A reward will be awarded to the hero/heroes 
who delivers the 
Ultimate Ultimate-Something to the Ruling Circle 
in the Horrible And Treacherous district in Boolder's Goat.
If this is something for YOU, talk to Barkeep Gromswee 
at the Unpleasurable Horsie.
You may keep the treasures you are sure to find.

_Any and all mutilations and/or deaths will be compensated for by the city of Boolder's Goat._​

----------------------------------------------------


Character creation:
34 point buy, as in the DMG. 
Level 2. 
Races: Humans, Dwarfs, Elfs, Halflings, Gnomes and Orcs, from the Munchkin d20 Players Handbook only.
Classes: Bard, Cleric, Monk, Thief, Warrior and Wizard, from Munchkin d20 Players Handbook ONLY. 
(Bacically the same as in the PHB, with some changes. If you dont have the book, I will help you with the differences)
1500 gp to spend on whatever you might want.
Optional: When you have created the character, I will roll up a random appearance for you, if you want this. For those who dont have the book, rolling random Height, Weight, Hair color, Beard and Mustache and Special Effects, will give you some bonuses, like +1 on an ability etc.


Game:
This game will be run by the basic d&d 3.5 rules, only with the changes from the Muchkin d20 Players Handbook and Master Guide. You dont _need_ these books, as I will be more than happy to give you what information you need, but it is a pluss to have atleast the Munchkin d20 PHB.


Players:
rangerjohn - *Magma - Male Elf/Dwarf Cleric2*
asmor - *Mxplyxtokylcopolypticdionobob - Male Blast Gnome Wizard (Evoker) 2*
Karl Green - *Timothy Timblewire (TimTim) - Male Halfling Thief2*
Wilphe - *Tabitha Trueheart aka Tabitha the Feeble Minded Imbecile - Female Human Thief 1/ Warrior 1*
*Telsar - Name: Horggroh - Male Orc Monk2*

Alternates:


IC Thread 
RG Thread


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun.  I'd be interested, but since I'm just starting to play in one game (you know which one  ), and took over running another, I may not have time.  Since I'm new to PBPing, not sure how much of my time these things will take up.  Could you consider me as an alternate?  Then if I find I do have time, and you need someone, I could fill in.

I'm thinking of an Elven Bard.  A snooty Elven Bard.  A sarcastic, condescending Elven Bard who likes to sing songs about the inadequacies of others. An Elven Bard with the Dodge feat.   Plus, I figure the other PCs will go for the combat classes, so we won't be duplicating abilities.  Although a group with 2 competing bards, in a Munchkin game, would be very interesting.

Looking forward to watching this game, even if I don't wind up playing in it.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2004)

I'd be interested but don't own the books.  What are difference in cleric and warrior?


----------



## thatdarncat (May 28, 2004)

I'm interested. I'm going to look at picking up the Munchkin PHB tonight after work. yay payday


----------



## Asmor (May 28, 2004)

I'm very interested!

Actually, I'm going out to go buy the book now.  Not to put any pressure on you to choose me, just sounds like something I'd like and at $15, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Karl Green (May 28, 2004)

I be interested also 

Maybe a Halfling Rogue... what changes might there be as I don't have the book


----------



## Rayex (May 28, 2004)

Just a "warning" of sorts, before we begin; this will be my first time as a GM, but I dont think that will be a problem. 

Telsar:  Great, you're an alternate! Do you have the book(s) btw?

That means...

Players:
rangerjohn 
thatdarncat
asmor
Karl Green

Alternates:
Telsar


----------



## Rayex (May 28, 2004)

This is just a basic rundown of the changes you asked for, I'll give more info if this sounds like something you'd like.


General changes:
Feat every 2nd level
Ability Increase every 3rd level
BAB is better than usual.

Cleric:
One new domain, the Munchkin domain
Spontaneous casting: may attempt to swap a spell for one he just discovered he desperately needs. The closer to his deity's area, the better. Same or lover level. May also swap as a regular cleric.
More spells.

Warrior:
Hit die d12
Feats etc same as before

Thief:
Backstab; same as Sneak attack
Only class who can deal with traps
Evasion, same as before
Get bonus XP when stealing, even more when stealing from another thief.

Halfling:
+2 dex, +2 int, -2 str, -2 wis.
Super Salesman: Once a day, can take 20 on a bluff check to sell an item for twice its value.
Rest same as before.


----------



## Telsar (May 28, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Telsar:  Great, you're an alternate! Do you have the book(s) btw?




I have the Munchkin Player's Handbook, and the Munchkin Monster Manual (which I know is no use to me), but not the Master's Guide.  I love the flavor and humor of the books... which I can tell you're going to match (the Unpleasurable Horsie is hilarious)

Thanks for making me an alternate.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2004)

I'll think I'll be a cleric, with of course the munchkin domain.  Any changes to the other races?  Any new spells, feats you think I would be interested in?


----------



## Asmor (May 28, 2004)

I'm gonna be a gnomish wizard named Mxplyxtokylicopolypticdionobob.

And I'm taking the Norm! feat (for those without the Munchkin PHB, it means that everyone in every tavern I walk into knows my name and they all shout it in unison when I walk in, a la Norm from Cheers).

Rayex, how much leeway do we have? Can I be a subrace of gnomes that have an affinity for evocation spells instead of illusion?

I've got an abnormally busy weekend, so I might not be able to make up my character sheet til Monday, but usually I'll be able to (and do) check up several times a day.


----------



## Rayex (May 29, 2004)

Asmor:
Subraces are ok! 

rangerjohn:
All the races are more or less the same as before, only with small changes.
If you are going to play a cleric though, you should be Human, Dwarf or Elf, since Halflings, Gnomes and Orcs all get -2 wisdom. Charisma is also a good thing, since Turn or Rebuke undead is based on charisma. The cuter the character, the faster the skeletons will run...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2004)

That's true, but its also true in D&D.  Let me be clear, I have the 3.0 books and the 3.5 SRD,  I just don't have the Munchkin books.


----------



## Wilphe (May 29, 2004)

yay!

Still room for another one to join this ?

I have the Players, DMs and the two monster guides.


----------



## Rayex (May 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> That's true, but its also true in D&D.  Let me be clear, I have the 3.0 books and the 3.5 SRD,  I just don't have the Munchkin books.





Ok. when you know what race you will play, i'll give you the rundown of that race, ok? same with class, and new things in general. there are a bunch of new feats, and a couple of new skills as well.


----------



## Rayex (May 29, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> yay!
> 
> Still room for another one to join this ?
> 
> I have the Players, DMs and the two monster guides.





Yes, Welcome to the game!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok. when you know what race you will play, i'll give you the rundown of that race, ok? same with class, and new things in general. there are a bunch of new feats, and a couple of new skills as well.




  Well, I guess I'll make it easy and choose human cleric.  Can you give me the additonal information now?


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'll make it easy and choose human cleric.  Can you give me the additonal information now?




Humans got the same racial traits as before.
clerics: hit die d8
Proficiency in all simple weapons, as well as with their deity's favored weapon. All types of armor and shields.
They also got spontaneous casting, and turn/rebuke undead as before.

cleric spells:
*- 0   1   2  * 
_1_ 4   2
_2_ 5   3
_3 _  5   3   2
_4 _  6   4   3


New Munchkin Domain:
*Granted Power:* +1 to everything, all the time, whenever you could possibly find it useful. Is that simple, or what?
_Domain spells:_
1 - *Fireball*. BOOM!!
2 - *Lightning Bolt*. ZARK!!
3 - *Flame Strike*. Eat fiery death, infidel!
4 - *Power Word: Kill*. Die!!!
5 - *Finger of death*. I said, DIE!!!
6 - *Limited wish*. See, it says it's Limited. This is gamebalace!
7 - *Wish*. And here's its big brother.
8 - *Miracle*. As if you really need one... but it never hurts to have it.
9 - *Magic Missile*. Oops... Forgot this one earlier...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2004)

But a Munchkin would just use limited wish if he wanted magic missle..  Is the whole book a joke?  I'm not complaining, but like I said I don't own the book, and between the domain and the Norm feat mentioned earlier...

Oh, and about the spells and feats?

One last thing, you said BAB was better.  What is the new bab for clerics and do saves change?


----------



## Asmor (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But a Munchkin would just use limited wish if he wanted magic missle..  Is the whole book a joke?  I'm not complaining, but like I said I don't own the book, and between the domain and the Norm feat mentioned earlier...
> 
> Oh, and about the spells and feats?
> 
> One last thing, you said BAB was better.  What is the new bab for clerics and do saves change?




In general attacks split every 4 instead of 5 (so you get two attacks at +5/+1) and you start off with an extra +1 attack. Otherwise it's the same I think.


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But a Munchkin would just use limited wish if he wanted magic missle..  Is the whole book a joke?  I'm not complaining, but like I said I don't own the book, and between the domain and the Norm feat mentioned earlier...
> 
> Oh, and about the spells and feats?
> 
> One last thing, you said BAB was better.  What is the new bab for clerics and do saves change?





It's not a joke, but the whole Munchkin series is a parody of d&d, a good one that is!

I'll post the new skillsand feats with a short description. If you'd like any of them, I'll give you the full description. As for spells, I'm going to write down a list of spells later today, I can send you the txt file when it is ready. I'll give you the names of the spells you know already now though, since there are some new ones you already know at lvl2.


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

*Skills:*
*Carouse* - You are an experienced party-goer, who knows his limits and waves as he shoots past them on his way to total inebariation.
*Ecdysiast* - You may use this skill to distract opponents.
*Gamble* - Baby needs a new chainmail bikini!
*Knowledge (Adventure Spoilers)* - You know whats coming!
*Pose * - Looking good is almost as important as being cool.
*Seduce * - If you need me to tell you what this is for, you shouldnt be taking this skill.
*Whine* - Use this skill to get your way.

*Cheats/Feats:*
*Ammo Written in pencil* - Arrows? Um, sure, you've got plenty!
*Bad Touch* - A foe is overcome by lust in the middle of combat.
*Bullet Sponge* - Ordinary projectiles dont hurt, if you have your lucky thingie.
*Cross-Training* - Steal your friends abilities. Hah!
*Cuisinart Attack* - You need not waste valuable combat rounds dealing with low-level foes.
*Devastating Wit * - Talk your way our of trouble!
*Hidden die roll* - No, you dont have to roll where everyone can see you. See, it says so right here.
*Hit the deck!* - Draw a card (from the munchkin card game) and make the DM do something nice for you.
*Humiliating Shot * - Hit 'em where it hurts.
I* am Charming * - If you are already charismatic, you become more so.
*I am Hardy* - As per I am charming, except that the affected stat is Constitution.
*I am Nimble * - As per I am charming, except that the affected stat is Dexterity.
*I am Smart * - As per I am charming, except that the affected stat is Intelligence.
*I am Strong * - As per I am charming, except that the affected stat is Strength.
*I am Wise * - As per I am charming, except that the affected stat is Wisdom.
*Impressive Flourish * - Merely unsheating your weapon can deliver a stunning whack.
*Improved Hit the Deck * - As per hit the deck, only better!
*Improvised Weapon Proficiency * - If you can lift it, you can hurt people with it.
*Juggle the Numbers * - Mess with you character sheet, legally.
*Karma Chameleon * - Hide your alignment, no matter what!
*Marker Magic * - Spellcasting for everyone. Yum. Just dont bathe or wear too many clothes.
*Marker Mayhem * - Like Marker Magic, but twice as good.
*Munchkin Toughness * - How you managed to sneak this past the DM is one for the record books..
*Norm!* - Other characters visit taverns because its a cliche. You have a reason.
*One in every port * - You have a former significant Others everywhere, and they still all like you.
*Own Goal* - A comrade dies so you can live!
*Own Goal Ace * - The whole party dies so you can live!
*Scripted Immunity * - Unless they're all trying to get you, you cant be hurt.
*Search for Treasure * - You find treasure every time you bend over.
*Shagging the DM * - Shrug off a bad die roll every half-hour.
*Smooth Operator * - Big bonuses to hit on random strangers.
*Sparkling Smile * - Smile and re-roll.
*Sword-Fu * - You're one cool dude with a sword.
*Table Bumping * - Clumsy accident or clever game mechanic? You decide.
*The Greatest Gift * - You have a Lucky Thingie, and it really works for you.
*Ubermunch * - You may apply extra bonuses to skill checks.
*Whack them all! * - You can hit everyone within reach with a single blow.

*Cleric Spells:*
*0:* Con Trip, Cure Insignificant wounds, Inflict Insignificant Wounds, Kant Trip
*1:* Animal Magnetism, Summon Mobster I.


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But a Munchkin would just use limited wish if he wanted magic missle..





Forgot this.... The Munchkin Domain is not supported by any deity's, so you'd better have a good reason for getting it


----------



## Rayex (May 30, 2004)

*Important!*

You can be a cross-breed if you'd like!
Orc/Halfling, Elf/Dwarf, Half-Gnome, etc!
Tell me if you want to be a half-breed, and I'll give you the Munchkinish stats


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Forgot this.... The Munchkin Domain is not supported by any deity's, so you'd better have a good reason for getting it




You mean besides being a munckin?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

What do the I am ..... feats do?

Also sword fu and Improved weapon proficiency.


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What do the I am ..... feats do?
> 
> Also sword fu and Improved weapon proficiency.





*I am feats:* 
*Prerequisites:* A high <instert stat> stat.
At any time, check to see if your PC posesses the highest Charisma stat of all PCs and NPCs currently in party. If you do, you gain +1 bonus to that stat with regard to the other characters for the rest of the session. You may not do this in middle of combat. This is a supernatural ability. Saying "I'm still the prettiest/Strongest/Wisest/etc." is optional.
*Normal:* Being good doesnt make you better

*Sword-Fu:**Prerequisite:* A sword, something to stab, Power Attack.
+4 attack bonus with swords and swords only.
*Normal:* You miss more.

*Improvised Weapon Proficiency*
*Prerequisite:* Warrior level 5+, or Warrior level 2+ and Exotic Weapon Proficiency.
Any item you can pick up, as long as it either weighs more than a half-ounce or has a surface area more than 4 square inches, can be used as a weapon. You can see potential for horrible mayhen in ordinary items around you. The DM assign weapon stats to your choosen item based on whatever vague similarity he can find to a "real" weapon, but must pick a  real weapon to compare to... so nothing, even a playing card or a soft pillow, does less damage that a dagger -1.
*Normal:* If you want to hurt someone, use a weapon


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

hmm tell me of the crossbreed Halfling/Orc... I am interested (although the Halfling is cool also)


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hmm tell me of the crossbreed Halfling/Orc... I am interested (although the Halfling is cool also)




A Halfling/Orc will have these traits:
Speed: 30 ft.
Abilities:+2str, +2dex, +2con, +2int, -2wis, -2cha
They are considered small, with all the bonuses a small creature get.
+2 on Climb, Jump, Move Silently and Listen.
+1 on all saving throws.
+2 on save against fear.
Once a day, can take 20 on a Bluff check to sell an item for twice its actual value.
Can see up to 60 feet even in pitch darkness
+2 save on curse spell or spell-like effects
Get bonus XP when defeating a superior foe


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

And an Elf/Dwarf or would that be Dwelf? Or how about an orc/dwarf?


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> And an Elf/Dwarf or would that be Dwelf? Or how about an orc/dwarf?




Elf/Dwarf:
Speed 30 ft.
+2dex, +2 int, +2 str, +2 con, -2 cha
Can see 60 feet in pitch darkness.
+2 on checks to notice unusual stonework and on craft checks with metal and stonework. can sense depth underground.
+2 save on poisons, spell and spell-like effects.
Ignore any encumbrance effects less than Total.
may use items that seem too big for their frame.
immune to sleep spells and spelllike effects.
proficient with all bows, not crossbows.
+2 on spot, listen and search.
50 bonus XP on foes they help kill.

Dwarf/orc:
speed 30 ft.
+4str, +4con, -2dex, -2cha, -2 int, -2 wis
Can see 60 feet in pitch darkness.
+2 on checks to notice unusual stonework and on craft checks with metal and stonework. can sense depth underground.
+2 save on poisons, spell and spell-like effects.
Ignore any encumbrance effects less than Total.
may use items that seem too big for their frame.
+2 save on curse spell or spell-like effects
Get bonus XP when defeating a superior foe


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

What gods are in the world?  If different from PHB could you list the domains.
Thanks.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 1, 2004)

Where should we post our characters?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What gods are in the world?  If different from PHB could you list the domains.
> Thanks.




No, no special goods.
You got the new domain though.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 1, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Where should we post our characters?





RG Thread


----------



## Rayex (Jun 1, 2004)

Asmor: Your character looks good.. I'll just call him Bob for now 
The bonuses regarding height, weight, hair and "special", I will roll up for you, not you!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

What level are we starting at?  Bob has evoker 3 and 2 hd.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What level are we starting at?  Bob has evoker 3 and 2 hd.




Woops. That's a typo. He's an evoker 2, not 3.  Wizards get level 2 spells at wizard level 2.

I'll fix that after I get my updated appearance from Mr. DM.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

So the answer is two?  I handn't seen it posted anywhere.  Do clerics follow the same spell progression as the wizard?  Also I never did get a straight answer on the B.A.B progression for the cleric.  Somebody said extra attacks are at 5/1 instead of 6/1, and it started at one extra.  Does that mean 1st 1, 2nd 1 3rd 3 4th 3 5th 5/1?


Sorry, just went back to the first post, its second level.  But the rest of the post is still pertinent.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

Name:Magma  Race:Elf/Dwarf Level: Cleric 2 Alignment: Neutral Good

Physical Features TBD

Str 16 (6) +2 race +3
Dex 16 (6) +2 race +3
Con 16 (6) +2 race +3
Int 13 (3) +2 race + 1
Wis 17 (13) +3
Cha 6 -2 race  -2


AC:
Hp: 19 8+4+6+1 munchkin domain
Mv: 30'

Saves:
Fort 6 2+3 con +1 munchkin +2 vs spells and poison
Ref 4 +3 dex +1 munchkin +2 vs spells
Will 6 2 +3 wis +1 munkin +2 vs spells

B.A.B ?
Melee bab +4 str +3, munchkin domain +1
Range bab +4 dex +3, munchkin domain +1

Masterwork Longsword bab +6; melee +1 enhancement, +1 weapon Focus
  1-8+4 str +3 munchkin domain +1 (315 gp)
Longbow range   1-8 +1 munchkin domain


Domains: Munchkin, War Deity Heironius

Spells: TBD

Rest TBD.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So the answer is two?  I handn't seen it posted anywhere.  Do clerics follow the same spell progression as the wizard?  Also I never did get a straight answer on the B.A.B progression for the cleric.  Somebody said extra attacks are at 5/1 instead of 6/1, and it started at one extra.  Does that mean 1st 1, 2nd 1 3rd 3 4th 3 5th 5/1?
> 
> 
> Sorry, just went back to the first post, its second level.  But the rest of the post is still pertinent.




Level 2 cleric == +2 (+1/+2/+3/+3/+4)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Name:Magma  Race:Elf/Dwarf Level: Cleric 2 Alignment: Neutral Good
> 
> Physical Features TBD
> 
> ...





BAB: +1, +2, +3, +3, +4, +5/+1
Spells: You got 5 lvl 0 spells, and 3 lvl 1 spells, not including bonus spells from high wisdom, but including domain spells.

Physicla features: 
Height: 5'3'', get +2 ac when fighting someone taller than you.
Weight:160 lbs. nothing special.
Hair: None, +2 str
Beard & mustache: Long silky beard, +1 wis. Bushy mustache, +2 saves against all poisons administered in liquid.
Special Effects:You are an albino, +2cha

If you want some other fysiclal features, just tell me, and I'll tell you what the bonuses are for those, ok?
As for the Munchkin Domain, whats your reason for getting it?
Also, I am going to post a Character Sheet in the first post, Nice if you guys would use that.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm thinking Elven Bard/Thief cum Warrior -Taking some Paladin feats and quite possibly an identity crisis.

I also note that the PHB doesn't give listing for skill points per class, so I'll just write down what I think fits my character concept.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Elven Bard/Thief cum Warrior -Taking some Paladin feats and quite possibly an identity crisis.
> 
> I also note that the PHB doesn't give listing for skill points per class, so I'll just write down what I think fits my character concept.




Skill points are the same as in d&d


----------



## Asmor (Jun 2, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Asmor: Your character looks good.. I'll just call him Bob for now
> The bonuses regarding height, weight, hair and "special", I will roll up for you, not you!




Still waiting for you to roll those up, o DM.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Still waiting for you to roll those up, o DM.




Height: 15
Weight: 6
Hair: 16
Beard & Mustache: 12
Special Effects: 11 & 17


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> BAB: +1, +2, +3, +3, +4, +5/+1
> Spells: You got 5 lvl 0 spells, and 3 lvl 1 spells, not including bonus spells from high wisdom, but including domain spells.
> 
> Physicla features:
> ...





So, I have a white beard and mustache and pink eyes.  Any effect from the pink eyes?

As for the munchkin domain, what type of reasons are you looking for?  Something like he is the son of a dwarven prince and elven princess something that hasn't been seen in milenia and even the gods are celebrating?

Other physical features stocky, broad shoulders.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 3, 2004)

Crude I will post my character tomorrow... sorry for the delay I left most of the stuff at home today and I have a game tonight. Anyway the basics are...

*NAME*: Timothy Timblewire (TimTim)

Sex: Male
Race: Halfling 
Class: Thief 
Level: 2nd 

AL: Neutral Good

Please roll randomly for my height, weight, hair and stuff…


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So, I have a white beard and mustache and pink eyes.  Any effect from the pink eyes?
> 
> As for the munchkin domain, what type of reasons are you looking for?  Something like he is the son of a dwarven prince and elven princess something that hasn't been seen in milenia and even the gods are celebrating?
> 
> Other physical features stocky, broad shoulders.





No special effects from pink eyes, no.

Whatever reasons you might think of. What you came up with is a good example. A prime exaple of the race, was "cursed" by a Auntie Paladin, etc.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Crude I will post my character tomorrow... sorry for the delay I left most of the stuff at home today and I have a game tonight. Anyway the basics are...
> 
> *NAME*: Timothy Timblewire (TimTim)
> 
> ...





Height: Tall, 3'2", +1cha or +1con, your choice
Weight: Stout: 110lbs. +2 inherent bonus to any atempts to swim, knock down doors, break throughm or overbear anything by sheer magnificent mass.
Hair: Brown: You get a +5 circumstance bonus to any attempt to pass as neutral. 
Beard & MUstache: Long, silky beard. +1 wis
Other: Very long hair, +1 str

If you feel some of these are totaly out of character, I can re-roll once.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

Asmor & rangerjohn: Looking over your characters, You seem to have one feat that you shouldnt have. Number of feats on 2nd level is 2 for humans, 1 for other races.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Asmor & rangerjohn: Looking over your characters, You seem to have one feat that you shouldnt have. Number of feats on 2nd level is 2 for humans, 1 for other races.




Feats every 2 levels in munchkin, not 3.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Feats every 2 levels in munchkin, not 3.





Yes, so you'll get feats on lvl 1, 3, 5, 7, etc


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

Asmor: I see you list your prepared spells, bit Munchkin Wizards do not prepare spells. Just thought I should mention it


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 4, 2004)

That's confusing, normal characters get feats at 1 and 3.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 4, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Asmor: I see you list your prepared spells, bit Munchkin Wizards do not prepare spells. Just thought I should mention it




Oh, spiffy. Here I was ticked that I couldn't be a sorcerer. ^_^

And regarding feats, all characters get a feat at creation, and in Munchkin they also get a feat for attaining level 1. That's two feats. Three for humans.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> That's confusing, normal characters get feats at 1 and 3.




Yup, but after that they get on lvl 6, 9, 12 etc. 
Munchkin get feats at lvl 5, 7, 9, etc.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Oh, spiffy. Here I was ticked that I couldn't be a sorcerer. ^_^
> 
> And regarding feats, all characters get a feat at creation, and in Munchkin they also get a feat for attaining level 1. That's two feats. Three for humans.





Yeah, the wizard is pretty nifty. A Sorcerer/Wizard merge, really.

Ok, I must've missed that, where does it says they get 1 feat at creation?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Yup, but after that they get on lvl 6, 9, 12 etc.
> Munchkin get feats at lvl 5, 7, 9, etc.





So are ability points at 4,7, 10 etc?  This is really confusing seeing as you say bab starts off at 1 for a 1st level cleric.

They didn't happen to include a table you could post?  Because if your interpreting text, obviously, thier is more than one way to interpret that.  I sure wouldn't interpret a feat every two levels to start at 3.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Yeah, the wizard is pretty nifty. A Sorcerer/Wizard merge, really.
> 
> Ok, I must've missed that, where does it says they get 1 feat at creation?




Err, the PHB. o_0 Character creation rules aren't covered in the SRD and so a lot of books, this one included, don't cover them either and just leave you to make a character per PHB rules, with exceptions as necessary. Specifically, see pages 6 and 87.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Err, the PHB. o_0 Character creation rules aren't covered in the SRD and so a lot of books, this one included, don't cover them either and just leave you to make a character per PHB rules, with exceptions as necessary. Specifically, see pages 6 and 87.





The one feat you get at creation is the feat you get at character lvl1.
the next feat you'll get, if your are not a human, is at lvl 3. 
In munchkin this is also lvl 3. look at the table on page 22 in PHB, and compare it to the table on page 15 in the Munchkin PHB.
You do not get a feat for creating a character, you get a feat for obtaining lvl1.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2004)

hmmm..


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So are ability points at 4,7, 10 etc?  This is really confusing seeing as you say bab starts off at 1 for a 1st level cleric.
> 
> They didn't happen to include a table you could post?  Because if your interpreting text, obviously, thier is more than one way to interpret that.  I sure wouldn't interpret a feat every two levels to start at 3.




Feats:
Level 1
Level 3
Level 5
Level 7
Level 9
Level 11
Level 13
Level 15
Level 17
Level 19

Ability Increases:
Level 3
Level 6
Level 9
Level 12
Level 15
Level 18


BAB for cleric:

+1
+2
+3
+3
+4
+5/+1
+6/+2
+6/+2
+7/+3
+8/+4
+9/+5/+1
+9/+5/+1
+10/+6/+2
+11/+7+/3
+12/+8/+4
+12/+8/+4
+13/+9/+5/+1
+14/+10/+6/+2
+15/+11/+7/+3
+15/+11/+7/+3


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Feats:
> Level 1
> Level 3
> Level 5
> ...





Are save affected?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Are save affected?




Saves are as before.


----------



## Asmor (Jun 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> The one feat you get at creation is the feat you get at character lvl1.
> the next feat you'll get, if your are not a human, is at lvl 3.
> In munchkin this is also lvl 3. look at the table on page 22 in PHB, and compare it to the table on page 15 in the Munchkin PHB.
> You do not get a feat for creating a character, you get a feat for obtaining lvl1.




I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you, but since you're the DM, I'll yield and remove one of my feats.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2004)

Asmor said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to respectfully disagree with you, but since you're the DM, I'll yield and remove one of my feats.






page 6 in PHB, Character Creation. I quote: "Each 1st-level character starts with one feat"

page 22 in PHB, Level-dependent Benefits. I quote: "Every character gains one feat at 1st level and another at every level divisible by three. These feats are in addition to any bonus feats granted as class features and the bonus feat granted to all humans."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> page 6 in PHB, Character Creation. I quote: "Each 1st-level character starts with one feat"
> 
> page 22 in PHB, Level-dependent Benefits. I quote: "Every character gains one feat at 1st level and another at every level divisible by three. These feats are in addition to any bonus feats granted as class features and the bonus feat granted to all humans."





This I agree with, but what is the text in the munchkin handbook.  What your are suggesting isn't divisable by two or three.  Or rather by three and then two.

Oh, just so you know, I've already changed the character sheet.  It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What your are suggesting isn't divisable by two or three.  Or rather by three and then two.





What I quoted was from the regular PHB, not the Munchkin PHB. 
The tables I wrote up earlier, with feats, ability increases and BAB is from the Munchkin PHB though.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2004)

I very much regret that I am probably not going to have the spare time to put together to put my character over the next few days.

I think everyone else is done so if you wish to swap me out for an alternate please do so.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I very much regret that I am probably not going to have the spare time to put together to put my character over the next few days.
> 
> I think everyone else is done so if you wish to swap me out for an alternate please do so.





3 characters have been done, and 2, including yours, is under construction.
I dont mind wait a couple of days more.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 6, 2004)

Karl you wisdom should be 10 for a [+0] bonus.  3 points=11 -2 racial +1 beard.
Charisma is 12[+1] 3 points =11 +1 tall.
Balance is a Dex skill, although you do have the correct bonus.
Disable Device should be 5/8.

Good luck with the rest of your character.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

You guys ready to start?
I'm gonna post the first post in the IC thread sometime tomorrow!
If your character isnt 100% complete, thats fine, there's still a little while before you need everything done.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2004)

(So Far)- After some rejigging

Character sheet:

Name: Tabitha Trueheart aka Tabitha the Feeble Minded Imbecile

Female Human Thief 1/ Warrior 1

AL: LG (Most of the time)

Height: Tall 6'3 +1 Con
Weight: Slender 120lbs (+2Cha when wearing clothes)
Hair: Brown
Special Effects: Spectacular tattoos. Increase your AC by 2 at any time it is not already above 16
Hair worn in a brizztly buzz cut. If you are a warrior, select an extra martial feat.
Eyes: Two
Diety: Geoff - God of Retrieval of Holy Artefacts from the Utterly Unworthy
Experience: Yes. (1000 XP)

STR: 13 (1)  [5] Total (modifier) [points used, any modifiers from race, items, etc]
DEX: 16 (+3)  [10]
CON: 14 (+2) [5, +1 Tall)]
INT: 16 (+3) [10]
WIS: 8 (-1) [0]
CHA: 14 (+2) [4, +2 Slender)


HP: 20 (1d6+1d12 +4)

AC: 16 (10 + 3 + 3 + 0) / touch 15 / flatfooted 15


Saves: 
FORT: 4 (2 + 2)
REF:   5 (2 + 3)
WILL:-1 (0 -1)


Init: 3 (3+0)

Base attack bonus: +3

Attacks: 

MW Shortsword 11   (3 + 3 + 5) 1d6+1 x2 19/20

Dual Wield:
MW Shortsword  9  (3+3+5-2) 1d6+1 x2  19/20
MW Shortsword  9  (3+3+5-2) 1d6    x2  19/20

Light Mace 6 (3+3)  1d6  x2

Ranged:
MW +1 Composite Longbow 7 (3+3+1)  1d8+1 x3  20

Skills: 
Skill: Total (ranks + ability + misc) 

Appraise 8                      (5+3)
Bluff  7                          (5+2)
Disable Device 7              (4+3)
K/ Adventure Spoilers 7    (4+3)
Hide 7                           (4+3)
Listen 4                         (4+0)
Move Silently 7               (4+3)
Open Lock 7                   (4+3)
Pose 7                           (5+2)
Search 4                       (4+0)
Seduce 6                      (4+2)
Search 4                       (4+0)
Sense Motive 5              (5+0)
Spot 4                          (4+0)
Use Rope 7                    (4+3)

Feats: 
Weapon Finesse (Human )
Power Attack     (Level 1)
Sword Fu          (Warrior)
Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus Warrior)

Race:
+1 Feat
+1 Skill pt/Level

Class:
Backstab 1d6

Proficiencies:
All of them

Languages: 


Equipment:

MW Shortsword x 2  620 gp                4lb
MW Studded Leather  175gp               20lb
A really nice explorers outfit   15gp          
MW Thieves Tools 100gp                    2lb
Belt Pouch 1gp                                .5lb
20 Arrows  20gp                               3lb
MW +1 Str Composite Longbow 500     3lb
Light Mace                                      4lb

Gold:

69


Background:


__________________


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2004)

A couple of things: 
Your bonus HP from con is 4, not 8 but, you still got 20 HP. (12 from warrior + 4 from thief + 4 from con)
Sword Fu requires Power Attack.
Whats the Detect Monster at will (Warrior) feat?


Your appearances: 
Height: Tall, 6'3", +1 cha or +1 con
Weight: Slender, 120lbs. You get +2 cha when wearing clothes, if you bought them for 1.5 times the listed price.
Hair: Blue, green, purple, whatever you want  (no bonus, but roll 2 times on special effects)
Beard & Mustache: None, being female.
Special Effects: Spectacular tattoos. Increase your AC by 2 at any time it is not already above 16
Hair worn in a brizztly buzz cut. If you are a warrior, select an extra martial feat.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> This I agree with, but what is the text in the munchkin handbook.  What your are suggesting isn't divisable by two or three.  Or rather by three and then two.
> 
> Oh, just so you know, I've already changed the character sheet.  It just doesn't make sense.




D'oh I am a dork 
I changed him a bit and did not go all the way though with it...updating him now


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> D'oh I am a dork
> I changed him a bit and did not go all the way though with it...updating him now





I assume your replying to my other post?  Where I pointed out corrections for your sheet.  Otherwise, I am confused.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

I replied to the wrong email BUT yes I was replying to you rangerjohn... coffee is my friend


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry for the delay guys, but we've had some major things happening here. As in suicidal family members. Because of this, I was not able to start today, but I will get the first post up tomorrow!
C'ya then!


----------



## Asmor (Jun 12, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay guys, but we've had some major things happening here. As in suicidal family members. Because of this, I was not able to start today, but I will get the first post up tomorrow!
> C'ya then!




Wow, take all the time you need. I recently had to deal with a similar situation in my family... Thankfully nothing actually happened. :/


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 12, 2004)

Sword Fu requires Power Attack.

> Fixed


Whats the Detect Monster at will (Warrior) feat?

> It's the first "Warrior Feat you take if you want to call yourself a Paladin". Detect Evil will just give you a head ache. Detect Monster enables to find the nearest thing you can kill and rob without worrying about what your god will think of you.

However I've rejigged her to get Sword Fu so it isn't an option


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Sword Fu requires Power Attack.
> 
> > Fixed
> 
> ...




Ah, ok. Just got the MM 2.5 myself, so havnt had time to read up on the paladin yet.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2004)

The first post is up: IC thread


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 12, 2004)

I will finish spending money and get a short history up today or tomorrow... sorry for the delay


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2004)

Telsar, are you still interested? There's room for you, if you want in


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Telsar, are you still interested? There's room for you, if you want in




I am still very interested.   Unfortunately, I only read the first few of the IC posts, and haven't read everything here.  I'd also like to check out the Rogues Gallery to make sure any character I make doesn't clash with anyone else.  So, if you can wait about 24 hours, I'll get a character put together.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Rayex,

Do you have an email address I could reach you at?  I'd like to ask something about my character.  Or if you don't want to post it here, write me at telsar@mchsi.com and I'll respond.  Thanks


----------



## Rayex (Jun 21, 2004)

my email is: Amor_fati84@hotmail.com


----------



## Telsar (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Rayex,

Changed my mind on the character concept.  Going with an orc monk, if that's OK.  Seemed different enough than everyone else   Working on the character now, almost done, just equipment and background left to do.  If you roll up the height, weight, and hair stuff, I'll go ahead and add it in.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 21, 2004)

Height: Tall (17)
Weight: Stout (15)
Hair: Something Weird (16)
Beard: Long silky beard (14)
Special 1: Very long hair (11)
Special 2: Albino (20)


----------



## Telsar (Jun 22, 2004)

My character has been posted to the Rogue's Gallery thread.  I can post to the IC thread whenever you want... I'll wait til you look over the character if you want.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks great, You're free to go!


----------



## Telsar (Jun 22, 2004)

Rayex, thought you might want to know you called my character by Telsar in your last IC post.  Probably because I forgot to put my name in the title again.  Just telling you in case you'd want to edit it.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 22, 2004)

LoL, thanx dude.
I actually copied your characters name, to get it right. I've must've forgot it and typed your nick instead. Gonna correct it now.


----------



## Telsar (Jun 26, 2004)

So, um, not rushing anyone but... what happens next?


----------



## Asmor (Jun 28, 2004)

Just giving everyone a heads up, I'm not gonna be available much this week... Have to go to court over a ticket tomorrow in Vermont, and am probably gonna be up there til after Independance Day (that's July 4th in case anyone's not American)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 5, 2004)

Last post IC was 4 days ago... where'd everybody go?  Are we waiting on Asmor to get back?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Last post IC was 4 days ago... where'd everybody go?  Are we waiting on Asmor to get back?





I don't know.  Just chiming in to let everyone know I'm still here.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

So.... what could any of us do to get this game going again?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 26, 2004)

I have to take some "credit" for how the game has been the last weeks. I've had a down-period mentally but I am coming back stronger now these days. I'll update during the day.

On another note, are there any thoughts on how to do combat?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I have to take some "credit" for how the game has been the last weeks. I've had a down-period mentally but I am coming back stronger now these days. I'll update during the day.
> 
> On another note, are there any thoughts on how to do combat?




I wasn't rushing you; I was just afraid you were waiting on something specific from one of us.  Please be sure that you feel up to it; I've had characters die from DMs who weren't really in the mood 

As for combat, in the game I run, I roll all dice rolls.  I post an initiative list by how everyone rolled.  Then I don't post/resolve NPC actions until the PCs before them on the initiative have said what they are doing.  But if the player doesn't post after a day and half and he could resaonably 'do nothing' or delay, that's what I say he's doing to keep the game moving.  PCs that act after the NPCs can either tell me in advance what they want to do, with conditional stuff (like if NPC X falls, attack NPC Y), or they can just wait till I post the NPC actions, and then they are at the top of the initiative list and can act then.  (I hope that all made sense.)

I map complicated combats, where there's buildings and walls and such people might use for cover, using Paint Shop Pro.  I've heard Excel maps work too, and there's programs out there made for RPG maps.  But mapping isn't necesasary.

Anything more specific you wanted opinions on, about combat?


----------

